# New to the RP and about to throw it against the wall. Focus help.



## M71photo (Dec 8, 2020)

So, having a hard time finding an answer online. I just picked up the RP for a deal I could not pass up. It is one of the original kits that included the 24-105 non L and the adapter. Still at original firmware. I got to the hotel were staying at, put my 50mm 1.8 on it with adapter and its going crazy trying to focus anywhere I move it. I put the RF 15-35mm 2.8L on it and it does the same thing, constantly trying to focus. I did reset all camera settings as it was a display model I think. It still is always trying to find focus when I move the camera. Im coming from a 7D and 77D that neither tried to focus until the shutter was half way pressed. Is there something I need to change in settings or is this a mirrorless handicap?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 8, 2020)

M71photo said:


> So, having a hard time finding an answer online. I just picked up the RP for a deal I could not pass up. It is one of the original kits that included the 24-105 non L and the adapter. Still at original firmware. I got to the hotel were staying at, put my 50mm 1.8 on it with adapter and its going crazy trying to focus anywhere I move it. I put the RF 15-35mm 2.8L on it and it does the same thing, constantly trying to focus. I did reset all camera settings as it was a display model I think. It still is always trying to find focus when I move the camera. Im coming from a 7D and 77D that neither tried to focus until the shutter was half way pressed. Is there something I need to change in settings or is this a mirrorless handicap?



Disable "Continuous AF", I think it's in tab '7' of the first settings menu.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 8, 2020)

Yeah page 7 turn off Continuous AF


----------



## M71photo (Dec 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Disable "Continuous AF", I think it's in tab '7' of the first settings menu.


I thought it was one of the settings in the gear shaped menu figured it was a pretty important function. I kept changing EVERYTHING with no results. I did not even notice that one.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 8, 2020)

M71photo said:


> I thought it was one of the settings in the gear shaped menu figured it was a pretty important function. I kept changing EVERYTHING with no results. I did not even notice that one.



And when talking about it lots of people will confuse it with 'Servo AF', since other brands call that setting 'Continuous AF'.


----------



## M71photo (Dec 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> And when talking about it lots of people will confuse it with 'Servo AF', since other brands call that setting 'Continuous AF'.


I think that’s why I did not mess with that setting at first as my 7D had 3 modes I thought that was like a ½ mode selector between the ai and standard mode.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 11, 2020)

You might consider watching some of the videos on setting up your camera. Michael the Maven has a good one on the R5 and would probably pertain to yours.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2020)

I'd do a camera reset to put it back to all default settings and then just change the ones that need to be changed. There is no telling what settings a demo camera may have been set to. Continuous autofocus has its uses, I would not use it except where I needed it. That has just been a few times over the years. For video, its a different story.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd do a camera reset to put it back to all default settings and then just change the ones that need to be changed. There is no telling what settings a demo camera may have been set to. Continuous autofocus has its uses, I would not use it except where I needed it. That has just been a few times over the years. For video, its a different story.


My concern with continuous autofocus is that you may wear out the focusing motors if you walk around with the power switch on. When I'm shooting my camera may be on for several hours at a time and the back and forth focusing would possibly be hard on the camera. I've switched to rear focus and that seems to work for me.


----------



## SaP34US (Dec 12, 2020)

What differences ie possible improvements will be on the newer verision if or when it comes?
I hope that it will at least have the ver. II af system and that a truly photo focused camera with upto 720p 240 fps and up to 1080p 50/60 fps video.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> What differences ie possible improvements will be on the newer version if or when it comes?
> I hope that it will at least have the ver. II af system and that a truly photo focused camera with up to 720p 240 fps and up to 1080p 50/60 fps video.


The RP is loaded with features, they might update the processor and install a newer sensor, but its power is constrained with the battery size. Its a consumer camera and is not going to get pro features or features that need more power. I think its very good as is, a excellent price too. Canon has too much on their plate to kick out a new RP version very soon.

Look for the M series to slowly be replaced by the R series with the main difference being RF lens compatibility. It will have APS-C sized sensor as well about all they need to do is to change the lens mount and tweak the backplane distance. Hopefully, they will put the R firmware in it and do away with the PowerShot like firmware.


----------

